# Galway Broadband with AIRWIRE?



## arasain (4 Jul 2007)

Just built a new house in rural east galway and cannot get broadband through convential means (exchange not enabled) Came across Airwire as altenative provider - Question is has anyone any experience of them, good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

Have you also checked for other options here?

Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around


----------



## Sn@kebite (4 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Have you also checked for other options here?
> 
> Key Post: Broadband packages & availability - check here if shopping around



If it's a brand new service in Galway it probably wouldn't be in the Keypost. Yet.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

That's why I said "other" options.


----------



## belmaynebuye (4 Jul 2007)

*Saucer of milk table two*

O2 are launching their hsdpa (mobile broadband) on monday. There is a 10 gig download limit but not sure how much it is gonna be, probably 20  - 30 a month. There is no line rental so thats 29 saving from eircom straight away and the speed is pretty good. I got 3.6 mps the other day.

Any idea if this could suit you in your area?


----------



## Irish Garden (6 Jul 2007)

arasain said:


> Just built a new house in rural east galway and cannot get broadband through convential means (exchange not enabled) Came across Airwire as altenative provider - Question is has anyone any experience of them, good or bad?
> 
> Thanks



Using them to post now.
Good lads to deal with.
Here's a link to the  products they offer....... http://www.airwire.ie/index.php/products


----------

